# Australia - Afghan War to Last Another 10 Years



## AWP (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm glad someone came out and said it. I'm also happy that he called out the Europeans. Our Commonwealth brothers and sisters are doing the deed, the rest of the world? Not so much. Fail.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2008060...80604063134;_ylt=AjlAq0JihKsSg08.4UxYQ0DOVooA



> SYDNEY (AFP) - The war in Afghanistan is likely to last at least another decade and 10,000 more foreign troops are needed there now, Australian military and political leaders said Wednesday.





> "We are the largest non-NATO contributor. We are the 10th largest contributor overall and we are just not prepared to do more while ever we are of the view *that there are others that could be doing more,"* he said.


----------



## moobob (Jun 4, 2008)

Australia is a true ally in every sense. Thank you mates :)


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 4, 2008)

Agree moobob.  Now if only the rest of the world...including some folks in our own country...would get it.


----------



## ROS (Jun 4, 2008)

Smack!! Beautiful.


----------

